# Fusion des partitions



## Rheatis (1 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour, je souhaiterai fusionner mes différentes partitions en une seule partition de stockage.

Je connais malheureusement pas la commande pour y arriver.

Voici le résultat de la commande diskutil list et diskutil cs list :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         119.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         131.7 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +119.0 GB   disk1
                                Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  27.5 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.8 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +131.7 GB   disk2
                                Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume BOOTCAMP                749.6 KB   disk2s1

diskutil cs list :

No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour *Rheatis
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : supprime le *Conteneur apfs* du bas (ce qui reformate un volume *Untitled* sur la partition du bas) > supprime la partition du volume *Untitled* > récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur apfs* du haut (et à sa partition de base du haut) > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné (au cas où il y aurait eu un blocage à un point donné de l'enchaînement).


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2019)

@Rheatis
Tu as bien une partition Boot Camp ?


----------



## Rheatis (21 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,
Désolé pour le retard de la réponse, mon mac était en réparation suite à un problème d'affichage.

@Locke 
Oui j'ai une partition Bootcamp mais je voulais qu'elle disparaisse.

La commande s'est bien déroulé, la partition Bootcamp à disparu, mais je me retrouve toujours avec deux partitions : Macintosh HD et Macintosh HD - Données.
Est-ce possible de fusionner ces partitions ou y'a t'il un interêt à les garder séparer ? Je préfère avoir une seule partition afin de mieux gérer mon stockage.


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  31.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.8 GB    disk1s5
```

Cordialement.


----------



## Locke (21 Octobre 2019)

Rheatis a dit:


> La commande s'est bien déroulé, la partition Bootcamp à disparu, mais je me retrouve toujours avec deux partitions : Macintosh HD et Macintosh HD - Données.
> Est-ce possible de fusionner ces partitions ou y'a t'il un interêt à les garder séparer ? Je préfère avoir une seule partition afin de mieux gérer mon stockage.


Non, tu ne touches à rien, cela n'a aucun rapport avec Windows, c'est une partition spécifique de protection de sécurité propre à macOS Catalina... https://www.macg.co/macos/2019/06/m...lle-sur-une-partition-en-lecture-seule-106422


----------



## macomaniac (21 Octobre 2019)

@ *Rheatis
*
Ton problème de partitionnement a été résolu.


----------



## Rheatis (26 Octobre 2019)

Super,

Merci pour votre réponse !


----------

